# Proper disposal?



## chippin-in (Feb 15, 2018)

Because I have been unable to work in my shop as much as I would like, it has come to my attention I have about a half a gallon of cactus juice that is well beyond its expiration date. What is the proper disposal for this? Can I just pour it in the grass?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 15, 2018)

I have the same situation and I sent Curtis an e-mail a couple weeks ago with the same question. I am just realizing I have not heard back from him. I will send him another e-mail, it is very unlike him not to answer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 15, 2018)

Don't dump it. The issue is that the catalyst goes bad/dormant/whatever. You can get additional catalyst from Curtis and when you are ready to use it again, add catalyst and good to go. I've done that myself on several occasions.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Sprung (Feb 15, 2018)

Yup, do exactly as Colin says.

If you want to test it first to see if you need more catalyst or if it's still good, Curtis recommends pouring some into a glass shot glass and running it through a cure cycle. If it hardens (or in the case of just a blob of resin, feels rubbery when coming out of the oven), it's good to go. If it doesn't harden, then you need more catalyst.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 16, 2018)

In my case I am pretty sure it is shot. I have extra catalyst and I have "rejuvenated" old cactus Juice in the past. This stuff is several years old, almost as dark as coffee and I had been using it to stabilize woods with a lot of oils like Thuya Burl. It has been sitting on a back shelf 4-5 years. I would not use it even if it was good.

I sent Curtis another e-mail and will let people know what I get for an answer.

Rich..


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you for the replies. 
I did some reading about reactivating the cactus juice and it sounded as though it was a very technical deal. That you had to have just the right amount of activator, you couldn't have too much or too little. I guess I would have to measure exactly how much I have and then figure how much activator I need.

Robert


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 19, 2018)

Curtis still has not replied after 2 attempts. Not sure why he has been pretty good in the past. I did find this on his website:
*WASTE TREATMENT

Cured Cactus Juice is inert and can be disposed of as ordinary industrial trash. Uncured resin should be cured before disposal. Resin in solution in wash water effluent is biodegradable. *

I am going to add that this is different than the disposal of Stick Fast stabilizing resin which should be treated as Hazardous Waste according to their site.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 19, 2018)

I sent an email also asking about getting extra activator and the proper ratio to mix it but I have not heard back from him either

Robert


----------

